# [LAYMAN]que pasa con breakmygentoo? (temp. caido -esperando)

## sefirotsama

Hace tiempo que quiero instalar varias cosas del overlay breakmygentoo, pero no me aparece por ninguna parte... por ninguna...

Cada vez veo mÃ¡s cosas interesantes y motivos para activarlo, desde Elisa Media Center hasta beyond-sources.

```
localhost sefirot # layman -f && layman -L

* bangert                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* cell                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-syscp              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dertobi123                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dev-zero                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* efika                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* emacs                     [Subversion] (source: https://overlays.gentoo.or...)

* enlightenment             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* genstef                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gentopia                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gnome-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-gcj-overlay          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-overlay              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* jokey                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* kde                       [Subversion] (source: http://genkdesvn.svn.sourc...)

* kde-experimental          [Subversion] (source: https://genkdesvn.svn.sour...)

* lila-theme                [Subversion] (source: http://svn.berlios.de/svnr...)

* liquidx                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* marineam-xen              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mozilla                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-testing             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* nx                        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* pythonhead                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* science                   [Subversion] (source: https://gentooscience.org/...)

* stuart-desktop            [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-perforce           [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-server             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* toolchain                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* trapni                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* voip                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vps                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wrobel                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich-testing          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

localhost sefirot #    
```

por supuesto si hago layman -a breakmygentoo o similares me dice que no existe por ninguna parte.

Que pasa? Ha desaparecido esta rama?

EDITO:

Sin embargo http://breakmygentoo.org/ existe...

----------

## ColdWind

https://svn.breakmygentoo.org/bmg-main/ <- El overlay no está operativo. Tal vez lo hayan quitado temporalmente de la lista de layman por eso.

----------

## sefirotsama

supongo que sera cosa de esperar....  :Sad: 

----------

## Zagloj

También berkano andaba ayer caído pero confío en que vuelva  :Confused: 

Edit-> Por lo visto en este caso es problema del dominio, está temporalmente solucionado, en estos casos lo mejor es avisar en el hilo del overlay, esas cosas pasan.

----------

## ekz

Break my gentoo aun sigue sin operar.. (el overlay de zugaina mediante layman tampoco ofrece el ebuild para elisa), pero hay un dev/mantenedor que en su overlay tiene a elisa y a pigment

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dang/wiki (en manteiner)

EDIT: Ya tengo elisa funcionando y va muy bien, al usarlo beryl gasta cpu, así que lo desactivo por mientras, me decidí por este y me gustó mucho (no quería grabar ni ver TV).. ahora solo me falta incorporar lirc en mi gentoo  :Twisted Evil: 

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Break my gentoo aun sigue sin operar.. (el overlay de zugaina mediante layman tampoco ofrece el ebuild para elisa), pero hay un dev/mantenedor que en su overlay tiene a elisa y a pigment
> 
> http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dang/wiki (en manteiner)
> 
> EDIT: Ya tengo elisa funcionando y va muy bien, al usarlo beryl gasta cpu, así que lo desactivo por mientras, me decidí por este y me gustó mucho (no quería grabar ni ver TV).. ahora solo me falta incorporar lirc en mi gentoo 
> ...

 

Gracias por avisar me pondre a provarlo ya mismo!!!!

----------

